# [QuickOPC] Daten in Excel einlesen



## basticpnkt (21 Juni 2016)

Hallo Community,


ich versuche vom OPC UA -Server, der Wago 750-8206 PFC200 Daten, in Excel einzulesen.
Dazu habe ich als Hilfe, die Anleitung von QuickOPC ,,How to read an OPC-UA node value in Excel" verwendet. Selbstverständlich auch QuickOPC installiert...
Link zur Anleitung.

Ab Punkt 4 laufe ich immer wieder ins leere.

"_Laufzeitfehler '-2147024810(80070056)':_
_Automatisierungsfehler_
_Das angegebene Netzwerkkennwort ist falsch._"


Der von mir angepasste Code sieht wie folgt aus:


_"Private Sub Workbook_Open()_

_Dim Client As New EasyUAClient_
_Range("A1").Value = Client.ReadValue("opc.tcp://192.***.**.***", "WAGO 750-8206 PFC200 CS 2ETH RS CAN DPS.Application.TEST_PRG.fbProccMon.fTemperature")_

_End Sub"_


Hat jemand einen Rat? Hattet ihr die selben Schwierigkeiten?


Würde mich freuen von euch zu lesen.


Beste Grüße
Basti


----------



## ZbynekZ (22 Juni 2016)

Hello, I represent OPC Labs (author of QuickOPC, http://www.opclabs.com/products/quickopc ).

I do not know what the problem is yet, but I suggest some tests "around" in order to figure out what works and what not. Please try some of the examples delivered with the product. They work with our (public) demo server. You can navigate to them from the Start menu, or you find them all under the QuickOPC installation directory under the ExamplesCom folder (for Excel, under VBA\Excel; and there are many useful ones for VBScript, under VBScript\WSH\UADocExamples). I specifically suggest that you try the "Read" example from VBScript, and if it works, replace the server address and Node Id with your own, and retry. If that still works, try to use our Excel example. This would allow us to determine whether the issue is with the actual UA communication, or just between Excel and QuickOPC.

Regards


----------

